# Sticky  09/11/2001 *PLEASE READ*



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

Six years ago today...
PLEASE...this forum is not about the conspiracies or the actions that were taken in the years afterwards. This is about what you were doing that day...what your feelings were...how you found out about it and God forbid, if you knew anyone who died that day.
Please have respect for the lives lost and keep this forum clean. I will ask everyone to participate freely and honorably. 
Any response that deviates from these simple rules will be deleted. This forum will stay open throughout the day for posting and then viewable through the end of the week.
*Please, do not reply to the archived threads. If you want to talk about a thread create a new one and give a link to original.*

Thank You and Never Forget.
Bill











_Modified by jebglx at 11:22 AM 9-11-2007_


----------

